# Would you wear this?



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...

http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/

Enjoy!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The girl's not wearing the clothes, the clothes are wearing the girl.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nope! That over-sized stuff would only make me look bigger than I already do. Not good!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Only if I were 50 years younger and 30 lbs. lighter.
ellie


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, NO!

Waste of good yarn! AND I hate the shoes!

There! Old fashioned prejudice pops up again!

Madkiwi


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

The cabled skirts a nice the rest...Moma always said if you can't say something nice " don't say anything", so I say.............


----------



## Sharonetti (Jun 24, 2013)

Very bizarre!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

OMG!! The look would be out of fashion before the season was over. And those shoes!! What kind of fashion statement is that?!!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Would I wear this? NO. Would I knit that? Double NO. I guess that's called 'creativity'.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Frankly, I'd like to Gibbs-slap the designer. 

And why do all the models look like anorexic boys?


----------



## Kristine2001 (Dec 24, 2012)

I think the gauge swatch was off!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yikes!!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Agree with everyne. The only thing those shoes are good for is to show off our beautiful socks!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

They are incredibly ugly! what a waste of yarn! I don't anyone who would look good in those, including the model.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

missmaggi didn't say it all and my opinion also is


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I wouldn't wear those. Too short. What a lot of yarn those would take. Kinda odd for my taste.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Odd says it from my perspective, but then again I wear some things that the artist would probably shudder over LOL Glad it takes all kinds in our world, there is always something to give you a good chuckle


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No I wouldn't,think of how much yarn you would need,ouch. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I really do like the skirt with cables and the top that went with it!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

someones bored or too much time on their hands


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

The skirt is nice, but the rest of it looks like she's wearing an overstuffed chair! :shock:


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

one word.....no


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Oooooof! No thanks! :thumbdown:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

All those -- what do I call them -- remind me of a kids movie with oopa bloopas in it(Spy Kids?) or the kids TV show with TinkieWinkie. I am dating myself. I guess the cable skirt is OK. I would like the transparent boots for gardening.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

Really really ugly - to each his own I suppose.


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

I love the skirt. The other sweaters might look better if they were the right size for the models. Hate those huge sleeves!


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

Gross!! which also means big in some languages!!! did you notice the see-through boots also?? How about the one where you can't even see the model's hands. It looks like shne has on her Mother's coat.


----------



## Knitforfun (Dec 15, 2012)

No, no, and heck no!!!!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Knitforfun said:


> No, no, and heck no!!!!!


LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Not quite!


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

It's like a horrible train wreck! But you just gotta take another look to see the horror......YIKES!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my word 

Not a chance :thumbdown:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I wish I could have had the yarn before they did.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


Ghastly, what on earth are they thinking. How to make a lovely young woman look ridiculous.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Did no one READ THE CAPTIONS??? Those 'garments' aren't knitted at all! "... silicone garments moulded from knitwear ..." No yarn has been abused in their creation!

What they forgot to mention is that it's appropriate rainwear - just need to throw in a rain-hood or an umbrella. 

As for the see-through boots ... If I could get them in my size (13AAAA), I'd begin knitting super colourful socks! Otherwise, they're useless.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Absolutely not in a pink fit!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I heard about the boots. If I ever get to keep a pair of socks for myself...

The clothes? They aren't exactly my idea of drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

They make even the skinny models look like the Michelin Man or the the marshmallow creature from Ghostbusters!

BLEAGHHH!!!

Madkiwi


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

They are not clothes I would choose to wear myself but I do think it is very creative to use knitted fabrics to give texture to something else and if it helps inspire the next generation to learn about knitting or other fiber arts that can't be a bad thing :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Quick reply, "Absolutely not."


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

I just loved the boots, would love a pair, no comment on the other stuff it just looks silly.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


In a word NO!. Fashion is so silly these days. :roll:


----------



## camaro1952 (Jan 20, 2013)

UGLY! UGLY! UGLY!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Only if I had the boots to go along with it!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe for Halloween!! LOL


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Probably not. Can't wear that style shoe.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe the cropped lavender and gold top, but the rest, no. I think they are meant to be sculptures, not clothing.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

OMG! The cabled skirt is elegant - but the rest are just plain ugly.


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

NO!


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

Boots available from Amazon, just love them. I feel a little spend coming on. £20.00 not too bad lol


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

That's just sad.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Never in a million years would I wear something like this.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


No way!


----------



## patsisler (Nov 18, 2012)

THE BOOTS! Great for showing off our socks!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like a cross betwixt, the puffy renassance and modern silicon valley to me.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

These don't even look good on a 95# model!


----------



## janeiowa (Jul 6, 2013)

Kristine2001 said:


> I think the gauge swatch was off!


Hahahahahahahahahaha....INDEED!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Did no one READ THE CAPTIONS??? Those 'garments' aren't knitted at all! "... silicone garments moulded from knitwear ..." No yarn has been abused in their creation!
> 
> What they forgot to mention is that it's appropriate rainwear - just need to throw in a rain-hood or an umbrella.
> 
> As for the see-through boots ... If I could get them in my size (13AAAA), I'd begin knitting super colourful socks! Otherwise, they're useless.


I guess I did not read the captions. Sorry.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

A big resounding NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindyclark (Jul 25, 2013)

Not a chance!!! Not a FAT chance!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it's ugly..the stitches are nice but the overall look is ugly...


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I think one also needs to be at least 6 feet tall. More art than fashion.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

As far as the fashions...blah! Total waste of yarn. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

No.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Knitting gone BAD.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Not for me. Personal opinion is those "clothes" are hideous. I also agree with yanagi, the model looks like an anorexic boy with too bright lipstick. I understand that anorexia is a disease, but I can't help but think that the fashion industry encourages it. I've seen sticks with more fat on them.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

No way, I could not imagine going out in it, actually I wouldnt been seen at home on my own in it.

Di
Australia


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Not a chance. Not even if I looked like the model!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Most of what goes for fashion is nothing but someone's ego at a drawing board. This stuff is just plain UUUUgly and uncomfortable looking.


----------



## LRMaxwell (Jun 8, 2013)

NO! That has to be one of the uglier things I have I seen in a long time.


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

Now I dont mind the see threw boots especially if I k fitted some cool so is I wanted to show off..the rest....shel ooks like an ompa loops.....or I think the designer was either smoking something when she made these or....she needs to ha e her eyes checked!!!!! They R oogly.,... someone earlier said they think she got the gauge swatch off I just about laughed til I was in tears.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

This is why yarn puke should never be incorporated into a pattern...................


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's what happens when you put clothes on an anorexic model!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Only if I were retaining water I'd wear those items.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Bit like Victoria Beckhams new dress,awful.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Hideous


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I like the styles but I would alter thep proportions, the skirt is the onlt thing I wouldn't alter.


----------



## Dizzy Liz (Feb 5, 2013)

NOPE!!!!!!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Wear it where?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

UGG!


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Absolutely not! I don't need anything to make me look fatter!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope, not even if I were my high school skinny self!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

No way would I wear it. Waste of yarn and time to make it.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Cabled skirt YES but the rest of it is 'fashion' (awful shoes, too)and therefore not for public wear!


----------



## Happy Grandma (Aug 29, 2013)

Ha!! Yes, the gauge swatch has to be the answer. These are just the things that cause sensations on the runway, but don't show up anywhere else.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the snickers! No, i would not wear that. But i'm a rather conservative dresser. 
think about it...do you want someone to see you or your way out there coat and boots? Joan 8060


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Only on Halloween. Even then I'd have to really think about it...


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Weird looking clothes and model. YUK!!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Stacy London and Clinton Kelly would be rendered speechless. The boots on the other hand are fun.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Ridiculous!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Never, ever....fashions like this are only for "fashion shows" - certainly not for everyday wear..

hmmmm...on second thought....it could hide a multitude of sins !!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

NO!! I would look like a short, fat puffalump!


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Not unless I was stone-drunk and since I don't drink......


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

she looks like an ALIEN.


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

or robot ??????????????


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Reminds me of a Halloween costume one of my friends wore one year. She came as a tomato.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Somebody done lost their mind.


----------



## Merlene (Apr 15, 2013)

How would you fit into a seat or even into a group standing around chatting. You would have to stay by yourself. What a waste of materials time.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Love the boots!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

How Ugly!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

No, no, no!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Answer - NO! They are too "poufy" and would only make this Large size look much larger - hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## thumper2013 (Feb 7, 2013)

No ugly, not attractive on any level not to mention waste of yarn and time!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

EZ2 said:


> Somebody done lost their mind.


LOL. You have a way with words. Love it.


----------



## IngStina (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't like Picasso but I do like Rodin, view this as just another art form and kudos to the artist for bravely going there, seeing something new in an old art form (knitting). Personally, I love it and now wondering how I can incorporate it on a smaller scale


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I'd wear all of it....only if I had that foot gear to wear with it all.

And someone got good money to dream up all that stuff.

Where is justice?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

IngStina said:


> I don't like Picasso but I do like Rodin, view this as just another art form and kudos to the artist for bravely going there, seeing something new in an old art form (knitting). Personally, I love it and now wondering how I can incorporate it on a smaller scale


 :thumbup: Rodin is beautifl. This make Picasso look beautiful.


----------



## asdazy (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe at Halloween!!


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

That would be a big NO!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Great looking for maternity clothing ...


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

IngStina said:


> I don't like Picasso but I do like Rodin, view this as just another art form and kudos to the artist for bravely going there, seeing something new in an old art form (knitting). Personally, I love it and now wondering how I can incorporate it on a smaller scale


It is molded in silicone from the knitwear. I would not wear silicone, but the patterning and craft are beautiful......craft as art.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Only if I were 50 years younger and 30 lbs. lighter.
> ellie


Not even than


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

She went shopping for clothes and ended up in the tent department.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely not!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd definitely wear the boots to show off handmade socks!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I, too, like the skirt with cables. The rest looks like "designer clothes", which almost always are too far out for us minions. And too expensive.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


You were only asking about the skirt. I think the skirt is quite nice. As for the rest, they need to get a bigger girl to model it. He! He!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I love, love, love the boots!! The clothing I think is meant to be editorial, which are typically used in fashion shoots. I do think they are very interesting to look at. Sculptural and architectural.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

aljellie said:


> Only if I were 50 years younger and 30 lbs. lighter.
> ellie


So true - is the skirt girl wearing her shoes on the wrong feet?


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

those are fantastic and what a great website! I ended up crawling around in there too long - I've made it a favorite so I can find it and visit again. I'm amazed at the ideas and effort that bring these to fruition - it's good inspiration for and old gal like me: knowing there is more to come. Thank you for the connection


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

Love the clear boots... Wouldn't they be great with self striping socks!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know which is worse the clothes or the shoes.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


Only if it was Halloween and I wanted to dress like the Pillsbury doughboy. :lol:


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I wore the Mini skirts when they were in style--the mini-mini ones! Don't like the skirt. Certainly different though!


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

How would anyone know how big you are? It's like putting on a very large cardboard box. It's only your hands, feet and head that show. Maybe it's the way to go. If everyone did it, no more prejudices!


Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Nope! That over-sized stuff would only make me look bigger than I already do. Not good!


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Most of the time, I think fashion designers are playing cruel jokes on stupid women.


----------



## jerrilou (Jul 8, 2011)

I live in the country and the boots would be wonderful when the rains start here in Oregon. I agree, waste of good yarn!!!! LOL


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

She looks like a gigantic marshmallow!!


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I like the coat minus the sleeves, they are toooo much. The shoes have to go also.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Well.,.. whatever floats someone's boat (cuz it don't float mine !LOL) 
No I wouldn't wear any of it ..


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

maybe at Halloween, made up in orange, green around the neck and a hat with a "stem" on the top!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not reading all nine pages of responses, so I don't know if anyone caught this or not yet, but those pieces are NOT knitted from yarn. They are made of silicone "fabric" designed to resemble knits. They are not knitted. They are molded...

So - no waste of yarn or knitting skills at all.

Waste of time and space and silicone - maybe  In other words, you couldn't PAY me to wear them! But, as art pieces, yeah, ok, maybe...


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

There is not enough beer nor drugs in the world.......


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

gr8 said:


> those are fantastic and what a great website! I ended up crawling around in there too long - I've made it a favorite so I can find it and visit again. I'm amazed at the ideas and effort that bring these to fruition - it's good inspiration for and old gal like me: knowing there is more to come. Thank you for the connection


Yes, yes, yes - what great shoes they have! I came "this close" to spending $120.00 on a pair of geometrically cut rubber shoes (I still may). FANTASTIC site - thank you.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Never in a million years. I would subject the public to my naked wrinkled body before I would put any of that on to cover it.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't get it. Like the boots though.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

No No and No....haha


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

These are clearly not meant for wear by the general public ... they are "high fashion" or "editorial" garments for the fashion industry to show off new techniques and ideas. I don't think they're attractive either, and I'm not sure how comfortable silicone would be to actually wear ... but here is another page with somewhat more wearable new knit fashions ... really more like eye candy for us!
http://www.dezeen.com/2013/02/20/the-natural-blonde-by-sister-by-sibling/


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

No. But fashion show pieces are usually exaggerated - not what they will make for real people. The skirt is OK.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

That silicone's gotta be hot.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

No, she looks like a mattress.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Not even tempted.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Eeeeek!

Hazel


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought that these were some kind of rubbery version of her knit items? Like she had "fabric" made from molds of her work and they were blown up to be larger than original. I don't think these are knitted up with fiber, so there is no waste of yarn. 

The process would be really neat to make outdoor furniture covers. Just think, low maintenance "knit" outdoor furniture. or baby furniture.....high chairs, car seats, strollers....

I wish they would source the boots. hand knit socks can be seen. I have walked through a pair of slides that were open enough to display my socks. sigh. no longer available.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Kristine2001 said:


> I think the gauge swatch was off!


Did a huge belly laugh at this comment! I would not put this on my worst enemy! Well, maybe my worsest!!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I love the cable skirt, if only it were made of yarn and not molded silicone. I think I may have to try to create a pattern. 

We must remember that this is Haute Couture and not Pret a Porter/Ready to Wear. What is worn on the runway does not always translate into the stores and this is a very good example. She used her own knitting to create samples for the production of the fabric so she is a talented knitter just not my taste in design.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

"60s Balenciaga" ??? I don't think so.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Nope! That over-sized stuff would only make me look bigger than I already do. Not good!


Me too

:thumbup: :thumbup:
AND Not even if I were 50 years younger and 30 lbs. lighter.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

Well my father would have said "I wouldn't wear THAT to a dog fight".........I agree with him.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Kristine2001 said:


> I think the gauge swatch was off!


Cute reply I'm still laughing! Are they taking stick figure models and trying to make them look my size? Maybe there is hope for those of us who have fuller figures in the future?


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

aljellie said:


> Only if I were 50 years younger and 30 lbs. lighter.
> ellie


I agree. Though I don't know where I would wear it.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

How horrible, No way. No way even on the shoes.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Are they serious????? jberg


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


I am a small person...but this stuff does not look comfortable at all.
I know you were not referring to this: but can you imagine how sweaty her feet are in those plastic boots??
I don't like any of the clothes!


----------



## weberwhite (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah I would wear a couple of them. They look futuristic.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

NO! But the clear boots would show off some of the wonderful socks being knitted by our friends here at KP. LOL


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

iShirl said:


> missmaggi didn't say it all and my opinion also is


No way Jose! You call that fashion?


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, I'd say it was several steps down from a burkah - but maybe in a cold weather climate with a hoodie and of course velcro closures LOL


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


I can't see this on me or any member of my family or friends. However, I would like to have the plastic shoes to wear to the barn and out in my garden. I think they would keep my feet a lot cleaner than the my funky flip flops. Then there are the garments. We have to remember that this is art. I do like her stitches, just not the arrangement of them. Now I have followed my father's advice and like it was said before. If you can't say something nice keep your mouth shut. lol


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I think these runway fashions were designed by people who hate women! :- ) Impractical, heavy, ugly.... the skirt WAS nice, though


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

No, no and no, not even if I was younger or if you paid me, she looks silly and I would look even sillier-- but-- as they say- to each his/ her own, must say the cable skirt is ok on the right person


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

This is a graduation show for a Fashion design institute. No one got money for this. Students pay money to go to such a "dream seller" school.
The point is to create interest by "shocking chic" so the student gets noticed as a talent by the design houses and gets a low paying production job. The dream is fame and riches someday over the rainbow.

"Shocking chic" definitely filters down to ready to wear clothing very soon. Anyone remember the Doc Maartens boots that look like the shoes in this show, coupled with girlie sweet small floral print dresses of the early 1980ies?
We can expect to see some transparent silicon shoes soon. If you notice how many in this forum liked the shoes with fancy knit socks showing through? There is your kernel of most likely to filter down to mass marketed fashion idea. The dresses and overjackets are not going to adapt because no one can get in a car or a bus with them on, and no one can walk in the wind/rain/snow wearing such an ergonomic disaster.

These clothes are not for wearing, they are job resume of poor students in a market that thrives on shock value of clothing. Would we be talking about them if they had designed Jackie O. sheaths or Givenchy clothes like Audrey Hepburn wore?


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Nope. I would look like a Macy Day's float.


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

No place to wear such things even if I were the size of those ladies. However the boots would look pretty nice with my knitted socks. Kathy B


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Well it is a creative technique. Extreme fashion uses.
I like the sleeveless dress with the balloon skirt.
The younger set does have a lot of fun mixing styles.
The boots are better than high heels, in my opinion.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


Well, considering its an art school project, and all of them are silicone copies of knitted items, I'm wondering if some of them were blown up to a larger size.


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

ONLY if/when I want to look like the Michelin Man


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellen Kerr said:


> ...The boots are better than high heels, in my opinion.


*Anything* is better than high heels! Ask any podiatrist.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

No, I don't think those items are flattering at all. I would definitely not wear them.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

No!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

If they were paying me what they are paying her. Sure.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I wear a 3X, something that large would truly be tent sized on me! I think I'll skip. I would like the shoes with jeans, but they would be pretty hot and sticky.


----------



## quilterdot (Nov 23, 2012)

Yarn Bomb?


----------



## RoundTheWayGirl (Sep 5, 2013)

Um, No.

They are interesting to look at though.


----------



## SRCZ (Mar 21, 2013)

Even if you would wear it where would you go?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Not on your life. But the shoes (in all but the first picture) are perfect for showing off your knitted socks.


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

Kristine2001 said:


> I think the gauge swatch was off!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/comhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=199471&postnum=3942208#pose_reply.jsp?topicnum=199471&postnum=3942http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=199471&postnum=3942208#208#


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I had to go back and look at the shoes. Cool! I really liked them. I must congratulate the people who knit all these items. It must have been an incredible journey. But would I wear them? Definitely not. The workmanship is incredible, though.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you kidding??? Ugly!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Definitely a waste of good yarn and definitely ugly. Don't know which is worse; the horrible clothes or the horrid boots.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Sometimes I think designers compete to see who can come up with the stupidest looking styles.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

No!!!! She looks like she's wearing a fat suit!

Momma Osa


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Often these types of clothing pieces are for art's sake, and they do influence fashion as other designers use them for inspiration for their lines. They are part of trend-setting. When I look at them, I don't think about whether I would wear them because that's not the point--I look at the concepts and decide if I want to use those concepts for inspiration.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

No, but I might camp in the pup tent!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

No! Not even if I was young enough to wear them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Nope. A little too much on the large size. Hilarious! :?:


----------



## Busiacam (Aug 13, 2011)

Like the cable skirt, in one color only. The rest? Who designs this stuff? One of the ugliest things I've seen in a LONG time.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> The girl's not wearing the clothes, the clothes are wearing the girl.


Ditto.... Haven't read all the replies -- yikes

And, if you check to see where it originated, it's an Art Course; so it's an art display. Ciao for now..


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Nobody would look good in those ridiculous things, except maybe my car and my Dad's tractor.

That designer is just silly. The shoes alone are enough to show her lack of taste and style.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe, if I got stuck in a north pole!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

No wyld, I disagree. There is really nothing innovative or inspirational about these garments...They're done for pure shock value. Look at me, look at me, my design is is on Yahoo and people are commenting...Any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Easter Bunni said:


> And, if you check to see where it originated, it's an Art Course; so it's an art display. Ciao for now..


Exactly. It's like asking if you would wear a painting or a pottery vase. It's an art display.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

If a woman was 17 feet tall and weighed 100 pounds, she might get away with it, but I still think it is ugly. The model reminds me of a toothpick in a water chestnut like you see at chi chi parties I personally would look like a polar bear fattened up for hibernation.


----------



## cprince (Jun 25, 2011)

NO! Looks like an over grown pillow, or marshmallow.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

looks like an over-sized bathrobe or bed jacket for polar bears. i like to watch Project Runway on tv to see what the skeletons are wearing,and what the designers themselves look like.(weiiiird). some peoples nightmares are another's delight.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

gina said:


> No wyld, I disagree. There is really nothing innovative or inspirational about these garments...They're done for pure shock value. Look at me, look at me, my design is is on Yahoo and people are commenting...Any publicity is good publicity.


I disagree. These types of art displays often are for social commentary, and that includes "shock value." Designers have been known for years to state in interviews that once their design is paraded down the runway, they adapt that design for private clients using different details from the design in such a way as to flatter those private clients. I studied couture dressmaking for years, privately, and that was one of the first lessons, i.e., how to create a trendy or fashionable garment based on the client, not on copying the runway design. There are many people who assume that they can't wear a certain design because they don't have a designer who can translate that garment to the fabric and style lines that are best for the client. For example, some women of size believe that they are unable to wear double breasted garments. Often this is because they have tried on double breasted garments in stiff fabrics that are not cut with the lines that are appropriate for their bodies. Using the design details such as the collar, the color, the spacing and type of buttons, together with the fabric that is appropriate for the client and the correct style lines, often creates a garment that is in fashion, comfortable, and flattering to the client.

As far as the garment being inspirational or innovative, that, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. I often see things that, while ugly to me, are still inspirational and innovative and help me to figure out the best version for my own needs.

Take what you want and leave the rest, is my motto.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Based on the text, these may not be knitted at all, but stamped to resemble knitting.

"Plump pastel silicone garments molded from knitwear feature in this collection by Royal College of Art graduate Xiao Li."

"The voluminous pieces are made from spacer fabric, which combines two layers of textiles connected by filaments and holds its shape while still appearing lightweight."

Nevertheless, I am not the one for high fashion. I got a clown vibe.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Holy cow! No way.


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

What, they want their models to be a size 0 and losing weight and then they put this stuff on them! Does it make them look healthy and normal again? Yikes!!!!! 

If they need weight, I'll be glad to donate!. I've always said that I was before my time; that I had been born to donate fat but I just needed to find the innovative surgeon who could facilitate the process.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Someone's nightmare taken too seriously! Guess I'm not artistic enough to appreciate these fantasy efforts.



aljellie said:


> Only if I were 50 years younger and 30 lbs. lighter.
> ellie


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

Kristine2001 said:


> I think the gauge swatch was off!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Sure, soon as my air pump is fixed


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Wow you could hide a small village under that peach one......


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd wear the boots. I don't think anyone would wear these unless it was someone like Lady Gaga (etathey cover too much skin for Lady Gaga) . They are art pieces and not really functional. If you scroll down on the second picture until you can't see the models head it reminds me of Barbie clothes.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Kristine2001 said:


> I think the gauge swatch was off!


HA! Hate when that happens!
:thumbup:


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

NO!!!


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Was this a student project?


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

Yuck! That's all I have to say about all that crap!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


No.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Of course not! She looks like a giant meringue.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

I admire the imagination, craft and and art that has gone into these. It shows that the designer can handle a mix of traditonal cables etc with new techniques etc and that is going to be a great advertisement for his/her talent. And the timing is right - the oversize look is "in" this year viz Beckham's latest creations. OK, I'm not wild about the look but this designer is one sharp bunny with commercial nous and will go a long way.


----------



## jaras (Sep 11, 2011)

That's a definite NO ....imagine having to hand wash something like that.


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

What would I wear it to???? I think NOT !


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

Not a chance!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

And to think......maybe somebody actually got paid for coming up with this stuff. LOL

Sorry don't mean to offend anyone but just my personal opinion!


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

Maybe for Halloween....


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Would I wear this? NO. Would I knit that? Double NO. I guess that's called 'creativity'.


No, that's called "plain silliness". I'll just put one of those get-ups on next time I go to the super market. Would that ever get some interesting looks! :shock:


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

No, I would not wear any of those designs, except for the cabled skirt!

Donna K


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


Would I wear any of these? Only when pigs fly.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I have footwear like that! I wear them when cleaning up after the cows!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I would wear the skirt but not any of the tops or coats. They are a bit out there for this old women.


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuwwwwww


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

You are kidding, right?


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Where does one get the clear plastic boots? Love to have a pair to show off my handknit socks.


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

The only thing I can say is that's one way of putting some meat on that model. Otherwise - it's a waste of yarn & fabric!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

knitter73 said:


> Where does one get the clear plastic boots? Love to have a pair to show off my handknit socks.


And this is an example of how art projects can inspire, which is the point. I would LOVE to see a picture of clear boots worn with hand-knitted socks.

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

ugh! Just plain ugly in my opinion.


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Looks like a deliberate rebellion against "Thin is in."


----------



## grannyjune52 (Jan 3, 2013)

The skirt --- maybe but the rest NO! Would have given each designer a failing grade on those tops.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

knitter73 said:


> Where does one get the clear plastic boots? Love to have a pair to show off my handknit socks.


Apparently there are a lot more brilliantly inspired souls just like you:

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/clear-boots

I still want to see pictures of your socks in plastic boots, even if just when trying them on.

I googled clear plastic boots and got lots and lots of hits.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

The look would be out of fashion before I finished knitting it LOL


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

E-bay had a company in China selling waterproof boots in pastel colors. The shipping was more than the boots.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

rainie said:


> All those -- what do I call them -- remind me of a kids movie with oopa bloopas in it(Spy Kids?) or the kids TV show with TinkieWinkie. I am dating myself. I guess the cable skirt is OK. I would like the transparent boots for gardening.


You mean the Oompa Loompas on Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (well, that's the name of the book, can't remember the name of the movie, they changed it). Tinkiewink, oh yes, Telebubbies, thank God my granddaughter was too old by the time that came on the air .


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

When I get out of bed in the morning I leave my pillow on the bed,I do not wear it as clothing. The designer should be made to wear his/her own designs.

Oh, BTW, no. I would not wear it. Even if I were 30 years younger and 40 pounds lighter.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Only if I were pregnant. BTW: I made it to menopause without getting pregnant, so the chances are pretty much zero that would happen.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

OMW, never


----------



## Leon (Oct 7, 2012)

Not a good look, the clothes kinda look like house coats.

I do like that oversized super bulky knits are becoming more popular. I like the look of them.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

The fashion is too far forward to me , but what an interesting site - how the other half lives !


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Here are the boots (the cheapest ones) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-POP-Girls-Clear-Rain-Boots-Lace-Up-Waterproof-Martin-Boots-Candy-Colored-/161046656758

9.99US or ~6.32 pounds plus shipping from China


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Only if I was going to a Halloween party as the Michelin Man...


----------



## SRCZ (Mar 21, 2013)

How would even sit in it? It would take up most of my closet.


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

LOVED the comments! Skirt is a possibility if wearer is anorexic. Shoes would work also - keeping her from floating away with the next stiff breeze! I agree - designers should be forced to wear for a day! In August. Looks like the Pillsbury dough-boy. 17 pages of really funny comments!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Nope. Another designer who doesn't like women.


----------



## nchorba (Jul 28, 2013)

Not even if I looked like her!


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

, i wouldnt wear it !!! even the models dont look happy.


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


i have to say intriguing, but never enough for me to want to wear. i have to vote no :hunf:


----------



## Cindyallard (Dec 21, 2012)

Wonder what would happen if it started to rain??? I think it would all fit better.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

yanagi said:


> Frankly, I'd like to Gibbs-slap the designer.
> 
> And why do all the models look like anorexic boys?


Love the Gibbs-slap idea! I wouldn't wear that even if I was 50 years younger and a had a twizzle stick shape. I wonder who wears the stuff designers come up with. It all seems like such a waste of talent and materials, IMHO.
Guess I am just too old to figure it out!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Well they are by a fashion student and I suppose they are intended to show creativity, not always the same thing as wearability.


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

These garments give new meaning to the expression, "I wouldn't be caught dead wearing that!"


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

The clear plastic boots would be cool to wear with hand knitted socks!


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

SOMEONE.....Please take away all needles and yarn from this person! Then burn the pattern! 

This is clearly a case of illegal usage of creative materials.


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

How ugly. What were the designers thinking???


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I think the skirt is nice and could be very versatile made in a neutral color and made to fit like a pencil skirt. The rest of the clothes are "different" - a designer expressing him/herself but not for real people to wear.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


Ewwwwww!!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Nope - I'd look too much like the Michelin Tire man!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

valmac said:


> Nope - I'd look too much like the Michelin Tire man!!


Even the models look like that! ;-)


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No...to all of them!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


Interesting---- but what's with the boots - YUK!!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG - no way in heck.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Yuk..not in my life time.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Not a single thing I can honestly say that I like! Yuck!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

my butt is more than big enough without those clothes!!!!!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

dad's funnyface said:


> I think the skirt is nice and could be very versatile made in a neutral color and made to fit like a pencil skirt. The rest of the clothes are "different" - a designer expressing him/herself but not for real people to wear.


This illustrates the point of the art project--it inspires people to think creatively, and supports them to take what they want from the project, and leave the rest. It's not about whether or not you would wear something that was never intended to be worn in the first place. It's no different than the drawings on clothing pattern envelopes, and no different than pictures of knitted and crocheted items in pattern books and magazines. People use what they want to use from the pattern, to make what is appropriate for their own body and color preference.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks to all the people who went to the trouble to source those adorable boots. I would really love a pair. Don't know how comfortable they would be, though. However, since they are made in China I will have to do without. I only buy from China if there is no alternative. I can live without plastic boots.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

horrible.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


I'm sure someone would, but not me.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

no


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

"Well, officer, I'm trying to invent airbags for pedestrians -- like the ones in cars -- and professional testers charge more than I can afford so I hired these starving waifs who will work for food....no, I haven't paid them yet. Yes, I need to make sure they don't go off at the slightest bump. But they worked! And I'm really sorry about that poodle who was sniffing one when it went off...."

(No actual poodles were harmed in this silliness. I like poodles.)


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Nope - not a single one of them. Some look like layettes for adults - not a look I'm inclined to emulate. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great outfit for the theater, Cinderella comes to mind! My kids would have me committed if I even bought the pattern!!


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Yikes! No. The skirt is nice & the transparent rubber boots cute to show off hand-knitted socks.


tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

!


----------



## lucylee clown (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, I most certainly would if I were clowning. However, I would prefer it in brighter colors. Maybe even with poka dots. Ha, Ha


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Sharonetti said:


> Very bizarre!


 :thumbup:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


Me three. I like only the cable cream and yellow skirt. The rest of the items are kind of funny. Not wearable.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

Those shoes will show case your knitted socks really well..I saw a gal wearing them and they are actually cute!!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Afraid not, none of it appeals and way too oversized for me.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like a Madonna or Lady GaGa kind of thing!!!!


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Got to be a joke, yes? The shoes are especially attractive, but what does this 70+yo gal know?


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope, just don't need all that material!!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Sort of seems like something out of a nightmare--my mother made me wear it!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Those boots are made for colorful handmade socks! :lol:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

illusionsbydonna said:


> Those boots are made for colorful handmade socks! :lol:


they look like something my 8 year old and 6 year old Granddaughters like to wear.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Those shoes!!!! They are ugly for sure. They may think those clothes are "more wearable" but they look stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

U G L Y !!! Nobody (with a brain) would want to be seen in these outfits!


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

I would wear the skirt. Loved it. The one sweater coat if the sleeve were shorter. Boots would be great to show of my hand knit socks. Rest is not for me.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I wouldn't wear them in this lifetime... just not my style I suppose... some said the swatch was off... that was putting it very kindly.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

That first big white coat looks like she is going on a plane and is dressed in her own parachute just in case. I agree the skirt is nice, but the rest BLECH.


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I am having a nightmare! And those shoes.....


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Good Heavens..NO!!!! I can look like a tent at any time without any help thank you!... Jay


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

no way on this earth i would ever wear these clothes.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

no too outrageous for my style


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

These are not knit ... Plump pastel silicone garments moulded from knitwear

The voluminous pieces are made from spacer fabric, which combines two layers of textiles connected by filaments and holds its shape while still appearing lightweight.

Molded cables? No. Knit cable skirt - possibly.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

In a word "no" but loved the boots.


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

What a lovely hem on that cable skirt... the rest is to weird for words...


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

I have taken it as it is - designer creativity. Very interesting. Wouldn't fit my lifestyle!


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

No insult intended but only perhaps if I lived in Siberia! Lots of heat can be captured with wool!


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

Ugly....but thanks, they gave me a good laugh.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> I stumbled on it quite by accident. I like the skirt with cables but...
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/06/05/rca-fashion-2013-collection-by-xiao-li/
> 
> Enjoy!


There used to be a blog called, "You Knitted WHAT?" These would have been great entries. And the shoes look like a cross between a middle-schooler's sneakers and the overshoes Totes used to sell.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kristine2001 said:


> I think the gauge swatch was off!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd like to wear her figure but not what it's covered with.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Yikes!! Never ever !!!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am thinking that these clothes are not meant to be worn. They are a statement of art. There are lots of things in the art world that I would never have in my home, but they are nevertheless art. Over the years many useful items have been created from someone's "art." This is art not clothing.


----------



## dianelatour (Sep 7, 2013)

Thats not even functional design, let alone art. None of it is pleasing to the eye, the mind or the body. Creativity run-amok equals wierd in these examples. Who wants to wear plastic shoes?


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

But the SHOES are AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Wouldn't be seen dead in any of them, high fashion just slays me.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> The girl's not wearing the clothes, the clothes are wearing the girl.


Right on!

And, why are they TRYING to be ugly?


----------



## fennellseed (Nov 23, 2012)

Funny. Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Now I understand (???) why Victoria Beckham wore that strange dress in New York this week! Weird.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

I would not wear them as shown but there are some very good ideas there with a few changes. Some years ago I knitted a coat with full sleeves and quite long which is similar to one of these. Keep an open mind to new and advanced fashions.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> But the SHOES are AWESOME!!!!!!


On page 10 of Knit 'n Style October 2012, Peek-a-Boots see-thru boots from www.viewstore.com ar shown. They say they are "the perfect way to show the world all those beautiful socks or leggings that you've knit".


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

No, thanks.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Typical "Haute Couture"...ugly!!!


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Definitely do not think there is much of the high culture in that lot. Some of the fashion gurus seem to think that they can produce anything and because it is supposed to be Haute Couture we must all be swayed and want to wear it.


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

Would love to know how many of these "fashion" items they sold!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm going with just cause ya can doesn't mean you should!!


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Just pity anyone who thinks these are "fashion".


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i really like the shoes but the clothes would make me look like a little girl and i'm 57yr lol. thats fashion for you different


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

No


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's a shoe site within this site - would you wear any of these? I've got my eye on a pair!

http://www.unitednude.com/womens;jsessionid=FBE2A58F56EC68595B9F8DBFD515E680#step-mobius-pump


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

rderemer said:


> Here's a shoe site within this site - would you wear any of these? I've got my eye on a pair!
> 
> This is the pair
> 
> http://www.unitednude.com/upload/productimages/1624/lo-res-lo-cherry-rubber-0000-d417-medium.jpg


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope!!!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

cool looks like a car


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree the cable skirt is very nice ut the coats look as thought they were made for some much much much bigger than the model and I certainly would be seen dead in one of those


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

rderemer said:


> rderemer said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a shoe site within this site - would you wear any of these? I've got my eye on a pair!
> ...


----------

